# You ever get that sinking feeling?



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

About three months ago I upgraded to a Float X2 shock. Figured out the settings and got it pretty dialed in. So much better than my old Float DPS. I can run much lower pressure than the DPS and it's just plush. At 230 lbs I ran my DPS at around 250 psi. With my Float X2, I'm in the 215 psi range. So once it was dialed in I just left it alone. I put a Maxis DD casing on the rear, and it felt draggy. So I added 5 lbs (30 psi) over what I ran with the EXO casing. That helped, but the bike seemed to drag more on the steep climbs. 
I was really happy bombing down hills with that, as that shock was soo plush. I was blaming my crappy climbing on my 64 deg slack HTA and the DD casing on the rear. Then riding with a group on a trail I've ridden a ton of times, I started getting a lot of pedal strikes???? 
I figured it out.
What would you guess it was?


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Localized increase in gravitational forces causing increased weight which overloaded the suspension.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Grindup said:


> Localized increase in gravitational forces causing increased weight which overloaded the suspension.


Are you suggesting that my prescribed daily caloric intake of hop based proteins is in some way affecting my trail shredding body massing?


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

You got me. I'm stumped.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Are you suggesting that my prescribed daily caloric intake of hop based proteins is in some way affecting my trail shredding body massing?


No. I'm suggesting a localized increase in gravitational pull. Probably won't happen if you move to a normalized gravity location.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Pivot bolt fell out somewhere?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The Answer,
I cleaned my bike and sat on it in the garage. I looked down and I was at about 50% sag just sitting there There was 180 psi in the shock. I hadn't checked it for at least 2 months. Pumped it back to 215 psi and everything (except for the mega plush) improved. Climbs really good by comparison. More pop off the jumps and just out right pedals better. No more pedal strikes either.


----------

